# Looking for certain Ibanez guitars...



## noUser01 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a new Ibanez down the road, and I have some specific ones in mind but it's hard to find.

- RG/RGA/RGD etc. style
- Natural finish
- Basswood body
- Two Pickups
- 6 or 7
- Fixed bridge preferred, but will look at all kinds
- Prestige preferred, but will look at all kinds

Cheers!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 26, 2012)

Aside from the natural finish, the RG15271 sounds like the guitar for you!






Too bad they're nearly impossible to find.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry, natural finish (stock) is a MUST.  I'll check that out though, thanks man.


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 26, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Sorry, natural finish (stock) is a MUST.  I'll check that out though, thanks man.



Im very interested in this too !

Only good other idea atm for me is the S770PB (i know its not an RG, RGD, RGA, or two pickup, or basswood , but it is cool. Im on the same quest as you are too, so i apologize that i've fallen short.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't think Ibanez ever released a basswood natural finish guitar, given that basswood is quite a soft wood in the sense that it dents pretty quick.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah I figured it would be hard to find, but thought I'd try anyways! Looking at getting a custom body done for my 7321 neck, being a basswood natural finish body with possibly a Korina top or something. We'll see.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Superwoodle (Aug 26, 2012)

RGT220Z maybe?


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 26, 2012)

Just go buy any cheap Ibanez RG w/ a basswood body, buy a hand sander, and sand it down.  

lol


----------



## L1ght (Aug 26, 2012)

Right. 

Also, a 15271, is not an actual existing guitar. MikeH was just fucking around with you. The only Ibanez fixed bridged 7's are the the RG7321/7421/7621 or the RGA7.

Pretty sure that's all.. Most of which can be found here on the classified section.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 26, 2012)

RG1421F, has a transparent flame finish, not sure if you're looking for straight natural. It has everything else you're looking for though. I have one that I'm thinking about selling.


----------



## ItWillDo (Aug 26, 2012)

Ibanez RG721RW-CNF - Thomann Belgian Cyberstore

Not exactly natural finish, but it's the closest to your specs I could think of.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 26, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Right.
> 
> Also, a 15271, is not an actual existing guitar. MikeH was just fucking around with you. The only Ibanez fixed bridged 7's are the the RG7321/7421/7621 or the RGA7.
> 
> Pretty sure that's all.. Most of which can be found here on the classified section.



You think this is a motherfucking game? 
RG15271 - Ibanez Wiki

Also, the HRG7 is another fixed bridge:





And the RG7EXFX:


----------



## Xaios (Aug 26, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Also, a 15271, is not an actual existing guitar. MikeH was just fucking around with you. The only Ibanez fixed bridged 7's are the the RG7321/7421/7621 or the RGA7.



Wrong. While they're quite rare, they most certainly do exist.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 26, 2012)

RGT220Z
HRG7
Ibanez RG721RW-CNF

All major want, exactly what I'm looking for. Keep 'em coming guys!! Love it!

And major lulz at the 15271 thing.


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 26, 2012)

The first ibby that came to mind for me was this beauty, too bad it isnt a basswood body. 
Its a RGA121.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 26, 2012)

No natural-finished basswood Ibbys that I know of.


----------



## L1ght (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn, my bad. I've never EVER heard of the 15271 before. I've never even seen it mentioned here on this board once, and I've never seen it on the Ibanez catalogs. That goes for those two other 7's as well.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Damn, my bad. I've never EVER heard of the 15271 before. I've never even seen it mentioned here on this board once, and I've never seen it on the Ibanez catalogs. That goes for those two other 7's as well.



It was a limited run and Japanese-market only. Ishibashi had one in the U-Box recently actually, but when I contacted them about it they said the neck had twisted so obviously it would have been a waste of money as you can't really fix that.  They definitely do exist, there's just not many out there and they didn't come to the US unless someone had imported it themselves.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 26, 2012)

oliviergus said:


> The first ibby that came to mind for me was this beauty, too bad it isnt a basswood body.
> Its a RGA121.



That's fantastic, thanks! I will look into this one.


----------

